# Folletto



## Carola (23 Novembre 2021)

Scusate qualcuno ha ultimo modello della folletto???
Che aspira e lava x intenderci 
Sono indecisa 
Io ho il dyson ma nn lava


----------



## Brunetta (23 Novembre 2021)

Una volta ho chiuso il piede dentro alla porta a un venditore di Folletto.


----------



## patroclo (23 Novembre 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Scusate qualcuno ha ultimo modello della folletto???
> Che aspira e lava x intenderci
> Sono indecisa
> Io ho il dyson ma nn lava


MA COME ??!??!?!?!? non hai un aiutino in casa?!??!?


----------



## Brunetta (23 Novembre 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> MA COME ??!??!?!?!? non hai un aiutino in casa?!??!?


Anche chi dà aiuto usa l’aspirapolvere


----------



## Carola (23 Novembre 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> MA COME ??!??!?!?!? non hai un aiutino in casa?!??!?


Si ma che c'entra non pulisci gli altri gg ?


----------



## patroclo (23 Novembre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche chi dà aiuto usa l’aspirapolvere


Si, ma non necessariamente richiede un investimento iniziale di 1740 €


----------



## Brunetta (23 Novembre 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> Si, ma non necessariamente richiede un investimento iniziale di 1740 €


Infatti il Folletto non l’ho mai consideratoooo


----------



## patroclo (23 Novembre 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Si ma che c'entra non pulisci gli altri gg ?


MA COME ??!??!?!?!? non hai un aiutino in casa?!??!? ...tutti i giorni ?!?!?


----------



## Carola (23 Novembre 2021)

Va be ho chiesto se funziona come dicono al di la del prezzo e degli aiuti 
Se qualcuno lo avesse provato attendo info grazie


----------



## Vera (23 Novembre 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Scusate qualcuno ha ultimo modello della folletto???
> Che aspira e lava x intenderci
> Sono indecisa
> Io ho il dyson ma nn lava


Furbetta, voi promoter del Folletto le trovate proprio tutte


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Novembre 2021)

Io mi sono fatta pulire il divano e le fughe del pavimento. Doveva fare la dimostrazione. Poi non l'ho comprato.


----------



## Carola (23 Novembre 2021)

[


Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Io mi sono fatta pulire il divano e le fughe del pavimento. Doveva fare la dimostrazione. Poi non l'ho comprato.



La mia collega si è fatta fare la cena con il Bimby


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Novembre 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> La mia collega si è fatta fare la cena con il Bimby


Ha fatto bene, è l'unico modo serio per non rivederli più


----------



## Lostris (23 Novembre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Io mi sono fatta pulire il divano e le fughe del pavimento. Doveva fare la dimostrazione. Poi non l'ho comprato.


----------



## Carola (23 Novembre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ha fatto bene, è l'unico modo serio per non rivederli più


però dicono prodotti validi mia mamma ha un folletto che avrà 20 anni
Nn pensavo 1800 euro comunque


----------



## Nocciola (23 Novembre 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> però dicono prodotti validi mia mamma ha un folletto che avrà 20 anni
> Nn pensavo 1800 euro comunque


Il dyson dicono sia meglio


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Novembre 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> però dicono prodotti validi mia mamma ha un folletto che avrà 20 anni
> Nn pensavo 1800 euro comunque


Anche io ne ho uno vecchio di 30 anni, va ancora bene (spero di non essermela tirata) nulla da dire, quello nuovo è più prestante. Costa ma dura. 
Il Dyson è pratico, lo metti un carica , senza fili te lo porti ovunque. Dipende che uso vuoi farne.


----------



## ologramma (24 Novembre 2021)

La mia signora ha sempre evitato sia Folletto che gli ultimi arrivati ,abbiamo un aspirapolvere normale che fa sempre lo stesso lavoro .
Contenta lei contenti tutti


----------



## Carola (24 Novembre 2021)

Io ho dyson comodo 
Pratico senza fili ma quell altro lava pure e dicono aspiri meglio io ho cane gatto un adolescente ma a gennaio torna altro figlio Tra tutit in gran casino 

cmq costa troppo mi smebra davvero una cifra folle
Penso anche al roomba ora


----------



## Carola (24 Novembre 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> MA COME ??!??!?!?!? non hai un aiutino in casa?!??!? ...tutti i giorni ?!?!?


no l avevo 4 gg ora che siamo in due /tre in casa al posto di 5 persone ho dimezzato a due
Più cane e gatto 
Nn sono una fissata ma mi piace il pulito


----------



## ologramma (24 Novembre 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> no l avevo 4 gg ora che siamo in due /tre in casa al posto di 5 persone ho dimezzato a due
> Più cane e gatto
> Nn sono una fissata ma mi piace il pulito


e a chi non piace?
Comunque si auguro che pulisca bene perchè con gli animali di peli  se ne trovano a bizzeffe  anche negli angoli più nascosti .
Ti posso assicurare che è vero dato che nel mio lavoro ero spesso nelle case con animali  , come quelli che dicono il mio camino tira cheè una meraviglia  , ma se entri in una casa dove  è stato acceso si sente l'odore della legna bruciata  per quanto possa essere efficente la canna fumaria  , bastava essere consapevoli  e ammettere che non c'era niente di strano ma solo  gli piace alle persone decantare qquello che hanno e fanno  , ma come dice il proverbio: fatte ammazzà  da un boia pratico


----------



## Carola (24 Novembre 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> e a chi non piace?
> Comunque si auguro che pulisca bene perchè con gli animali di peli  se ne trovano a bizzeffe  anche negli angoli più nascosti .
> Ti posso assicurare che è vero dato che nel mio lavoro ero spesso nelle case con animali  , come quelli che dicono il mio camino tira cheè una meraviglia  , ma se entri in una casa dove  è stato acceso si sente l'odore della legna bruciata  per quanto possa essere efficente la canna fumaria  , bastava essere consapevoli  e ammettere che non c'era niente di strano ma solo  gli piace alle persone decantare qquello che hanno e fanno  , ma come dice il proverbio: fatte ammazzà  da un boia pratico


Bene


----------



## Carola (24 Novembre 2021)

Il mio cane x fortuna perde  pelo ma fa
Come delle palle non ne lascia tanto in giro pensavo peggio

cmq ne sono totalmente innamorata ma una cosa che nn credevo possibile ( x me primo cane)


----------



## ologramma (24 Novembre 2021)

lo so che gli animali , specialmente i cani sono di un bello e affidabili che ti scaldano il cuore


----------



## Brunetta (24 Novembre 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Il mio cane x fortuna perde  pelo ma fa
> Come delle palle non ne lascia tanto in giro pensavo peggio
> 
> cmq ne sono totalmente innamorata ma una cosa che nn credevo possibile ( x me primo cane)


Gli animali soddisfano i nostri bisogni egocentrici. I cani ci guardano sempre come i neonati guardano la mamma.


----------



## Carola (24 Novembre 2021)

Ma non so se sia egocentrismo io so solo che mi piace  passare del tempo con lei che mi fa sorridere anche qnd le cose sono in salita e che le passeggiate noi due lungo po sono un momento meraviglioso 
Con lei stacco davvero
Poi va be in casa e 'tutto un giocare anche con i figli mette allegria senza saperlo
E 'una strappa sorrisi


----------



## Brunetta (24 Novembre 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma non so se sia egocentrismo io so solo che mi piace  passare del tempo con lei che mi fa sorridere anche qnd le cose sono in salita e che le passeggiate noi due lungo po sono un momento meraviglioso
> Con lei stacco davvero
> Poi va be in casa e 'tutto un giocare anche con i figli mette allegria senza saperlo
> E 'una strappa sorrisi


Ogni influencer ha un animale per acchiappa follower


----------



## Carola (24 Novembre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ogni influencer ha un animale per acchiappa follower


segui le influencer Brunetta ?


----------



## Vera (24 Novembre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Gli animali soddisfano i nostri bisogni egocentrici. I cani ci guardano sempre come i neonati guardano la mamma.


È vero. I miei cani mi guardano come se fossi la Madonna. Anche quando mi sveglio con i capelli arruffati e le coccole negli occhi


----------



## Brunetta (24 Novembre 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> segui le influencer Brunetta ?


Vedo Instagram, come altri social.
Mi interessa la comunicazione.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Novembre 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> È vero. I miei cani mi guardano come se fossi la Madonna. Anche quando mi sveglio con i capelli arruffati e le coccole negli occhi


Ho avuto cani. Conosco il rapporto che si instaura.


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Novembre 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Io ho dyson comodo
> Pratico senza fili ma quell altro lava pure e dicono aspiri meglio io ho cane gatto un adolescente ma a gennaio torna altro figlio Tra tutit in gran casino
> 
> cmq costa troppo mi smebra davvero una cifra folle
> Penso anche al roomba ora


Vero costa, a me in 30 anni mai guastato. Non so quanto durerà il Dyson. 
È un investimento a lungo termine


----------



## Carola (24 Novembre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Vero costa, a me in 30 anni mai guastato. Non so quanto durerà il Dyson.
> È un investimento a lungo termine


Il mio dyson  si è già rotto ma lo hanno sostituto subito con altro modello anche più recente 
Assistenza ottima devo dire ma mia mamma dice sempre non è come il folletto ..


----------



## bravagiulia75 (24 Novembre 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Il mio dyson  si è già rotto ma lo hanno sostituto subito con altro modello anche più recente
> Assistenza ottima devo dire ma mia mamma dice sempre non è come il folletto ..


Sono tentata anche io dal dayson... perché effettivamente mi sono stufata di pulire tutti i giorni i pavimenti di casa... oltretutto in sto periodo ho rinunciato anche a quel poco di aiuto che avevo (la ragazza veniva solo quando proprio ero al limite...)per una serie di motivi...tra cui era cmq un costo... ultimamente puliva malissimo ma proprio male...e poi si mangiava bellamente il mio cibo o si rilassava sul mio divano con birra e sigarette...(e qua nessuno è un fumatore)
Non ci ho litigato per evitare un polverone visto che vive anche vicino a casa mia...
Quindi probabilmente ripiegherò su un oggetto invece che su una persona


----------



## Carola (24 Novembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Sono tentata anche io dal dayson... perché effettivamente mi sono stufata di pulire tutti i giorni i pavimenti di casa... oltretutto in sto periodo ho rinunciato anche a quel poco di aiuto che avevo (la ragazza veniva solo quando proprio ero al limite...)per una serie di motivi...tra cui era cmq un costo... ultimamente puliva malissimo ma proprio male...e poi si mangiava bellamente il mio cibo o si rilassava sul mio divano con birra e sigarette...(e qua nessuno è un fumatore)
> Non ci ho litigato per evitare un polverone visto che vive anche vicino a casa mia...
> Quindi probabilmente ripiegherò su un oggetto invece che su una persona


allora il dyson e 'comodo aspira bene anche se io credevo avesse molta più potenza
Comunque io ho quello con il contenitore largo e anche qnd mi sembra pulito aspira  sempre qualcosa

Io ho ridotto aiuti da qnd sono in Smart e soptutto da quando due su tre figli sono in giro ma dire la verità mi faccio più il chiul così che qnd andavo tutti i gg in ufficio ma tornavo e casa linda

lavorando da casa 2 gg a settimana mi smebra di poter fare ma alla fine lavoro di più in ogni contesto ufficio che resto indietro e casa che ni viene sempre da fare qualcosa 

w l ufficio


----------



## JON (25 Novembre 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Scusate qualcuno ha ultimo modello della folletto???
> Che aspira e lava x intenderci
> Sono indecisa
> Io ho il dyson ma nn lava


Meglio robot aspirapolvere, che lava anche.

Altrimenti *questo*, et similia


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Novembre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Anche io ne ho uno vecchio di 30 anni, va ancora bene (spero di non essermela tirata) nulla da dire, quello nuovo è più prestante. Costa ma dura.
> Il Dyson è pratico, lo metti un carica , senza fili te lo porti ovunque. Dipende che uso vuoi farne.


La mia mamma ne ha uno che ha comprato quanto ero bambino. Era il primissimo modelli sbarcato in Italia, quello col motore subito sopra la spazzola con il tasto rosso! Una bomba! E funziona ancora! Certo, quando lo accendi si abbassano le luci e si spegne il frigor, ma sodddetttagli…..


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Novembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> La mia mamma ne ha uno che ha comprato quanto ero bambino. Era il primissimo modelli sbarcato in Italia, quello col motore subito sopra la spazzola con il tasto rosso! Una bomba! E funziona ancora! Certo, quando lo accendi si abbassano le luci e si spegne il frigor, ma sodddetttagli…..


pezzo d'antiquariato!! una favola, di certo non green


----------



## Ulisse (28 Novembre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> pezzo d'antiquariato!! una favola, di certo non green


mia madre ha un folletto VK121 da non so nemmeno quanti anni (meglio dire lustri)
eterno.
L'ho tagliandato un paio di anni fa cambiandoci praticamente di tutto.
Pure il motore.
Un vero e proprio accanimento terapeutico.
Ma di farglielo cambiare non se ne parlava proprio.
Ammetto però che sono cose che mi piace molto fare

ho apprezzato la qualità del prodotto a cominciare dalle plastice che non si sono cristallizate per niente dopo tanti anni.
Facendoci leva durante lo smembramento, hanno dimostrato ancora un'ottima elasticità.


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Novembre 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> mia madre ha un folletto VK121 da non so nemmeno quanti anni (meglio dire lustri)
> eterno.
> L'ho tagliandato un paio di anni fa cambiandoci praticamente di tutto.
> Pure il motore.
> ...


Approvato in pieno a questo punto!


----------



## valentina.65 (29 Novembre 2021)

Sono indistruttibili e aspirano bene . Ne ho acquistato uno nel 1994 e non si è mai rotto. Con il battitappeto


----------

